# Logitech WebCam Support Not Satisfactory



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I have a Logitech WebCam, which is causing multiple Event Viewer errors involved with msi installer. Customers with Logitech cams have been trying to find a solution from Logitech since at least December, 2006 - with no success or solution from Logitech. See forum thread:

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech...&thread.id=9628&view=by_date_ascending&page=1

I wonder how they can continue to get/keep customers with this lack of concern about the way their products perform. They attempt to put it off on Microsoft updates, etc. but always come back to the same old answer to me - uninstall, clean boot and reinstall - which I have done several times, but the problem still exists. Just wondering if anyone else in this forum has had same problem - and maybe found a satisfactory solution?

For now, I am "living with it" and not recommending Logitech for any cam which friends or family buy.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Retraction of previous review - I wrongly accused Logitech for the WebCam problems which were happening. After installation of XP SP3 on my two home pc's, the Event Viewer errors no longer appear. Obviously, it was Microsoft and SP2, not Logitech who was as fault. Public apology to Logitech!


----------

